# Weighing Down Inflatables?



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I have an inflatable Pumpkin, and every year, it ends up getting loose and going wild all over the place. One year, it even flew into the side of a neighbors house, though it didn't cause damage. How do you guys anchor your inflatables down? (We usually get high winds around here).


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I bought big yellow tent stakes at Wal Mart and they work pretty good...ZR


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't own any inflatables but could you disconnect the fan from the inflatable and pour some dry play sand into the bottom of it?


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I would have to agree with Terror Tom on this one! Sandbags work the best on most inflatables.


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Have you considered a nail gun? I kid. I kid. Sand bags seem like your best bet.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

DJ Lantz said:


> Have you considered a nail gun? I kid. I kid. Sand bags seem like your best bet.


I feel like taking a nailgun to the damn thing. No idea why I bought it, after Halloween Sales are so tempting.


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

How about 2 pound coffee cans filled with concrete? Just before the concrete sets, place an eye bolt in the wet concrete. Use these to tie off the inflatable?


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

rmwitch said:


> How about 2 pound coffee cans filled with concrete? Just before the concrete sets, place an eye bolt in the wet concrete. Use these to tie off the inflatable?


That won't even hold it. Last year, it came off the ground, and it was tied down using everything I could. I had Tent Stakes on all the ropes coming from the inflatable, and one let loose, and it rose off the ground, and I found it deflated somewhere in a ditch not far from my house. I'm not even joking around. And the damn thing still works, I was hoping it would pop


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I was once dragged across my sisters yard by an inflatable merry go round at christmas time...I worry now that we are here where the winds are high how my own inflatables will hold up. It took forever to fill in the ruts i made digging in my heels...Id hate to do that again. Maybe Ill try some extra ties on the tree brances to keep it from shifting to get any momentum...?


----------

